# stihl 031 hard to start and will not stay running



## joe13 (Feb 21, 2013)

appreciate any advice on this. I have an 031 that went unused for quite awhile so I have replaced all of the fuel lines, fuel filter, and fittings and have also rebuilt the carbuerator. The problem is that it is 

- hard to start...pull it a few times with choke on and then switch choke off and have to pull it 5-10 times and it will want to start but won't catch. eventually it will start, but does not idle smoothly. (I am houston where it is 75 degrees today so not sure choke comes into play to much)

- once started it originally would bog down when pulling the throttle but eventually would catch and run ok, but eventually would cut off. It will no longer stay running even at idle and when you try to give it throttle it bogs down and cuts off.

Thanks for any help...Joe


----------



## Timber Jim (Feb 23, 2013)

joe13 said:


> appreciate any advice on this. I have an 031 that went unused for quite awhile so I have replaced all of the fuel lines, fuel filter, and fittings and have also rebuilt the carbuerator. The problem is that it is
> 
> - hard to start...pull it a few times with choke on and then switch choke off and have to pull it 5-10 times and it will want to start but won't catch. eventually it will start, but does not idle smoothly. (I am houston where it is 75 degrees today so not sure choke comes into play to much)
> 
> ...



I see you replaced fuel lines and fittings , how about sprk plug and air filter. If these items are A-OK then check exhaust and spark arrest for debris . lastly readjust idle. Recently had a neighbors saw had the same problem was a combo of bad fuel and clogged spark arrest.


----------



## joe13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Timber Jim said:


> I see you replaced fuel lines and fittings , how about sprk plug and air filter. If these items are A-OK then check exhaust and spark arrest for debris . lastly readjust idle. Recently had a neighbors saw had the same problem was a combo of bad fuel and clogged spark arrest.



checked the plug and spark arrestor and had previously replaced all of the fuel lines and filter. so rebuilt the carb again and now I cannot get it to stay running. It runs for a second or two, but then cuts off. If I try to give it gas during those couple of seocnds it will bog down and die. I have adjusted the high and low screws, but that does not seem to help. one other thing I noticed is when I am trying to start it and have pulled 10 or 15 times I start to see gas drip out from under the airfilter, not a lot just enough notice, don't belive I ever saw that when it was running. does this mean anything? anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Timber Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

joe13 said:


> checked the plug and spark arrestor and had previously replaced all of the fuel lines and filter. so rebuilt the carb again and now I cannot get it to stay running. It runs for a second or two, but then cuts off. If I try to give it gas during those couple of seocnds it will bog down and die. I have adjusted the high and low screws, but that does not seem to help. one other thing I noticed is when I am trying to start it and have pulled 10 or 15 times I start to see gas drip out from under the airfilter, not a lot just enough notice, don't belive I ever saw that when it was running. does this mean anything? anyone have any other ideas?



Hey Joe sorry to hear the .031 still giving you a headache. At this point I would take it back to the tech who rebuilt the carb. It sounds like float is sticking open due to gunk in the bowl. May have to be recleaned. The only other thing that(not likely but possible) is the tank vent may be clogged. In any event take it back to them. Unless you want to do it yourself its pretty simply stuff. All your doing is removing the carb ,unscrew the bowl and soak it in cleaner. You can probably see the gunk at the bottom of the bowl. If you want to do entire carb remove the gaskets and soak carb in cleaner for 1 hr. Dry off with low psi compressed air use new gaskets (if need be you may be able to make them). reinstall gaskets and bowl reinstall carb. Good luck keep me posted!


----------



## tatesdad (Mar 16, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I have got to say I have never seen a carb with a bowl on a chainsaw LOL, but seriously I was wondering if you ever figured it out? When I initially read the thread, I thought if you didn't replace the metering diaphragm that could have done it.


----------



## joe13 (Mar 22, 2014)

nope


----------



## kirko (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey joe
For future reference, did you also put this in the chainsaw forum.Those guys are like a pack of piranahs squabbling over a t-bone when it comes to helping out with dysfunctional saws.
Totally awesome ,they have helped me revive many a tired old saw. No offence to the folk on this forum but of course ""Many hands make light work""


----------



## burnses (May 15, 2014)

pack of what squabbling over what about what.....


----------

